# pavé numérique de clavier sans fil



## Lucky St. (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai un petit problème de clavier et comme il me semble avoir tout essayé... quelqu'un a peut-être eu ce problème et pourra m'aider à résoudre le mien.

Le pavé numérique de mon clavier Apple Bluetooth refuse catégoriquement de fonctionner (en fait depuis que je me suis branché sur un serveur Windows via vpn).

Je l'ai rapporté chez le marchand où bien sûr il marche parfaitement ! Je l'ai dé-jumelé et supprimé, puis refait la connexion en saisissant la suite de chiffre indiquée à l'aide du pavé numérique, mais dès que la connexion est établie, impossible de taper le moindre chiffre (dans la calculette, dans un texte...).

C'est très énervant de faire des calculs à l'aide des chiffres placés en dessus des lettres, si quelqu'un a une petite idée...
merci beaucoup de la partager,

Lucky


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (4 Mai 2006)

Lucky St. a dit:
			
		

> Le pavé numérique de mon clavier Apple Bluetooth refuse catégoriquement de fonctionner (en fait depuis que je me suis branché sur un serveur Windows via vpn).



Et dans d'autres conditions, il fonctionne ?
Cette connexion ne t'obligerait-elle pas à "vérouiller le clavier numérique" comme sur un clavier PC ? Si c'est le cas, il faut trouver la touche sur Mac qui fait ça... peut -être la touche au dessus du "7" ?? (un rectangle barré)...


----------



## Lucky St. (5 Mai 2006)

Bonjour Pierre-Jean,

Non, le pavé fonctionne uniquement chez le marchand, sur son mini Mac exposé. Il me semble aussi que la touche au dessus du 7 (rectangle barré) est la touche "verr num" ("num lock"), d'ailleurs elle fonctionne, elle fait office de "clear" dans la calculette, mais ne me permet pas d'activer les touches du pavé numérique (ni dans les applications Mac normales, ni dans Windows via vpn).

Merci, dans tous les cas pour la suggestion...


----------

